# Congratulations ..Stephen Card



## chris8527 (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations to fellow member, Stephen Card, for having 2 of his paintings on permanent display in the Crow's Nest on HAL's newest ship, Koningsdam. 

Quite an honor and well-deserved.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Congratulations, and on a fine looking ship also.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The two paintings by Stephen are in the Gallery: 

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/811306/title/koningsdam/cat/533

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/779378/title/s-srotterdam/cat/533

And jolly nice they are too - as always!(Applause)


----------



## TommyRob (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a wonderful and well deserved accolade for some lovely pictures Stephen. Well done indeed!


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Many congratulations, Stephen!

Splendid work!


----------



## Bill.B (Oct 19, 2013)

Those are some seriously fine paintings.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

For the past three weeks HAL Captain Albert Schoonderbeek

http://www.hollandamericablog.com/albert/

Has posted pictures of the art on this new ship. The theme for the ship is music. For instance a three-mast-square-rigger model except the hull is a pair of cello's bottom to bottom. I did not save any of the art pictures but I do have the below:

20160228-ablog-Team-Photo-E.jpg (51.1 KB) 

For the past year Captain Albert has been training six at a time future HAL deck and engine officers for about six weeks. The training includes doing what the crew usually does. Like handling mooring lines when tying up the ship both from forward and aft. Training in launching and operating life boats and shore boats, fire and evacuation drills, damage control, etc. All of these men then went to different HAL ships as very junior officers.

20160320-blog-crew-cabin-E.jpg (58.0 KB)

Standard 2 person crew cabin with private head and shower.

20160327-blog-boilerE.jpg (88.2 KB)

The blue cylinder is the top of a three decks-high, waste heat boiler.

20160327-blog-pump-room-E.jpg (101.2 KB)

Pumps and motors are painted green, red tops signify fire pumps.

capt-albert-schoonderbeek.jpg (76.5 KB)

Captain Albert has been with HAL I believe 34 years. He went to a Dutch MM academy and went to work for HAL upon graduation. 

Greg Hayden
Vista, CA USA


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Well done Stephen.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

May I also add my congratulations Stephen. Two beautiful works of art.


----------



## Sebe (Aug 13, 2005)

Well done Stephen


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well done Stephen.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Many thanks gentlemen. I just happen to find your postings. I think I have been sleep!

My work for HAL started back to 1991.... roughly 95 large paintings.

Not yet finished!


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

Congratulations Stephen. I wish I had your talent. 

All the best

KR


----------

